# Plowsite T-shirts And Sweatshirts Avail.



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Gonna have Plowsite T-shirts and sweats avail. 
at the BBQ in Poughkeepsie.
Also may have mouse pads, coffee cups, etc.

Anybody interested ?

T-shirts and sweats will be printed both sides 
with the PS logo.
With a truck plowing on the back.

Est. cost for Ts $13 bucks
Est. cost for sweats $17 bucks XXXs add 3.00

Will also have my famous Hannibal Hotel
"hangovers installed and serviced shirts" too!

E-mail me if interested with size ...........geo
Will have all XLs......Need notice for other sizes
before the BBQ ! (John Parker your all set!)
[email protected]

MAY Do mail orders at a later date.
For you guys that can't come


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

ill take an xxl sweatshirts

2 t shirts





cardoctor


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sonjaab _
> *T-shirts and sweats will be printed both sides
> with the PS logo.
> With a truck plowing on the back. *


What truck and plow is it on the back?  Can I say Chevy/Fisher combo?


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Is there a choice of colors?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

XL sweatshirt please.
Coffee cup.

Hard to tell what else. May need to make a UPS shipment .


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Plowsite T-shirts And Sweatshirts Avail.*



> _Originally posted by wxmn6 _
> *What truck and plow is it on the back?  Can I say Chevy/Fisher combo?   *


Who cares.................you said you arent gonna buy one cuz of your business anyways STEPHEN  Just kidding

Ill take an XL and a XXL (XXXL if the XXL run small) Sweat shirt and a XL T-shirt.

Jay


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

The PIC on the t-shirts/sweats is a caracture (spl) of
a truck pushing a bag of money !

I told the artist guy to not make it look like any
certian brand of truck.............
I knew if it looked like any one brand, the other
brand owner would not look twice !.......LOL !

They will be made in assorted DARK colors .....

ROOSTER Rick......Is gonna do the coffee cups,
hats, mouse pads, etc................
Then ship them to me for the BBQ..............

The first batch will be ready this week.
Will send Rick one to copy and post pics here
for all to check them out........

REMEMBER: I am doing this for s**ts and giggles,
not a profit!.................geo
Of course I have to grease Shawn and the other mods.
for this free adv. ./......................geo

Mods...e-mail you add. and size for your grease!

Looks like I better have more xxxls made !
You plow guys must eat good!..........me too !!!!!!


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

Got any samples? I want to see how an ex-large fits.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Samples? LOL!!!! Yea, send me one also just to try on.  Mike


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Yeah sonjaab,

Sign me up for a sample too........ If I like the way it fits, it doesn't shrink or fade, the lettering, logo and pict don't peel away, or it misses the rag box during the first year I may consider purchasing it.......then again if I gain or loose weight I'll need a different one to sample for another year to check it out.

This will be at a discount though because it is used. While your doling out samples could I get enough to outfit the whole family. I want to do a wear comparison on size vs. durability.

Thanks, Jerre

P.S. Haven't seen them, don't care what brand the truck or the plow are but I'll pony up the Benjamins at the BBQ for 2 of the XL's, 2 of the L's and 2 of the XXL's for friends and family. I'm not afraid to buy it to try it.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Santo _
> *Got any samples? I want to see how an ex-large fits. *


Are you sure you don't mean "demoes"?


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I was only kidding with what I said above. What Santo said just struck me funny and I just had to add to it.  Mike :waving:


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mike 97 SS _
> *I was only kidding with what I said above. What Santo said just struck me funny and I just had to add to it.  Mike :waving: *


 Some one here has a sense of humor.


----------



## LandscapeEscape77 (Apr 13, 2003)

hello
i will nto be able to attend the bbq however do want a tshirt and a sweatshirt. please sen d me a PM with the price and shipping charge. 

also, what colors are available. 

thank you sooo much!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

SANTO.............Bring me a couple of cheesesteaks
"wit" from GINOs.........

If they are still hot...I will let ya demo a shirt !!!!!

I have family in Philly and get there several times
a year! I can make it there in 4 1/2 hours!

Remember the wicked storm of 93 ?
My rig and I were there....Made some $$$$$$.

.......geo


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

Yes Sonjaab remember it well. How about '96 with a record 31". I would take unplowable increments anytime. Of course as you know that is where you separate the men from the boys. (humor).


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

*tee shirt*

Hey all..........

Below is the rough draft for back of the T-shirts/sweats

Any ideas, changes, deletions ?

The artist guy is gonna "tweek" the design some.

I have till the end of week to be final.

Below is the Back of shirt.

The front will have PS and logo.
................geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

*tee shirt*


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

How about something like this???? (but in black and white)

I am sure I could get a screen made at work for this


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

It looks good Sonjaab, but I vote for SnowPlowJays.  Mike


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike 97 SS _
> *It looks good Sonjaab, but I vote for SnowPlowJays.  Mike *


ill second that

the dump looks better than the pickup

cardoctor


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

OK, so I changed the logo a little, and added the truck from the cover of my book.....

~Chuck


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Frankly, I'd prefer not to emphasize (by pushing that big bag of money), the monetary aspect of the profession. 

While it's true that some of what's discussed here is aimed at maximizing profits I think that in general the approach to achieving those higher profits is the emphasis on increased performance and higher professional standards. There's a portion of the population that sees us as overcompensated as it is. No point in giving them a reason to think that we think so too...


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

If Chuck can email me some of the different Renderings of the Plowsite Logo that he and Sean have I could work on mine and make some different ones up and with different sayings and stuff and see what could be used for an actual screen on a t-shirt. I do still work at the Sporting goods store that does all the printing so I can go and see what they have for "SNOW PLOWS" too in their stock image books.

Let me know guys.

I think the "Bread and Butter" design is nice but not too professional.


Jay


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Digger made a VERY good point I think. The bag of money may not sit well with anyone who isnt a snowplower. Mike :waving:


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Snowplowjay has my vote if he does the mods i mentioned in IM


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

While Jay does have a nice picture of a tandem with a plow, I don't think it represents PS. There must be less than 10 out of all the members that actually plow with a tandem, I would further venture to say less than 30 here even own one.

It might give the impression that this is more of a municipal plow site?

I too am TOTALLY against having a bag of money on anything associated with this site. I think it is unprofessional.

Jay, there is only one PS logo, and it is at the top of every page. I just edited it for the suggestion I posted.

Sean owns PlowSite, and the logo. He owns the copyright for the logo. As far as I know, there is no other. He should have the final say....

~Chuck


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Chuck: Ok I was curious about that logo that you posted  I have access to other snow plow clips and just used the Tandem as a first test. I was thinking of either putting just a pickup or a pickup and a Bobcat, or a pickup and a tandem going head to head.

Ill work on a few other ideas.


Jay


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

What Mike 97 SS said too.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS.........Thats COOL.......I told the guy that bag
of money might **** people off !

I like Jays idea too...........I think a pic of a plow truck
and the saying he has is great !

The pic the print guy has was a stock one also. He
sez there ain't much to choose from !

But if you have a cool pic idea post it here. I can
copy and give it to him.................

I buy LOTS of Ts for my places...and send a lot of
business his way......So he wants YOU and me happy!

...................geo


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

this one would be tough in black screenprint


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I like Chuck's phrase in his example. I think it should include something that explains what Plowsite is about. I can't do graphics but a phrase that comes to mind is *"Plowsite.com, Where Snow Management Questions Are Answered."*


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Ok I was bored so I have been doing a few of them. These are just general clip art but when I go into work Friday I can see what we have for a disk of snow plows and equipment since I know these Clips wouldnt really work out that well in black and white.


----------



## LandscapeEscape77 (Apr 13, 2003)

spj i dont really like that second one. 

i liek the more real look of a truck with a plow versus the fake computer generated one. 
i do favor the "where snow is king" slogan and like it much better than the bag of money. 

all i can say is get these bad boys ready asap cause my dad and i are about ready to jump off a cliff cause we want out OFFICIAL PLOWSITE.COM GEAR to start rockin!


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Ok I have one more. Ill try to go to work tomorrow and grab the book and CD and get the snow plow clips for us so we can all see what else there is to choose from that will look good.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Jay, you do some good work there my friend, buddy boy, pal of mine.  I like the one above with the truck pushing the snow down the street with the house in the background, that looks cool. I agree with Pelican though, that it should say something expressing the meaning of PlowSite, if thats possible. Maybe one of you guys can include the pumpkin smiley? pumpkin: Or this one... Mike


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

How about this?


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

"no business like snow business'' Front
"White Gold" rear 

With a blizzard plow pix (humor)


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

"Where snow management questions are answered " seems to wordy . I agree with Chuck if the average member is using a pickup for equipment . That should be the graphic . The bag of money is a bit over the top .


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Here ya go Stephen I changed it to .jpg for you.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Thanks Jay! Looks much better!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I dont like the 2 tone paint treatment on the truck, and whats with the yellow snowplow?? I wanna see a red snowplow!  Mike


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Red plow ?*

I want a stainless steel plow LOL


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Mike, you are mistaken. It is not two tone paint. What you are seeing is the salt spray from the road, which is what the gray area in lower part of truck is.  Also, I thought you like Fisher better?


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Well when I saw the yellow plow, the first thing that came into my mind was a Mmmmm, darn, I still have trouble saying that word!   Mike


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

That's a good possibility but I guess we never will know.  If it will be printed on t-shirt, then we will just add a Fisher splatter logo on it and bam! Its now a Fisher plow!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

To be fully sure, we will have to check out the trip design. If its a full trip plow, then it must be a Meyer, if its a trip edge, Fisher it is. Now can someone turn that t-shirt over so we can see the back of the plow?  Mike


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Ok my polish head just had a really great idea. How about if we talk to Sean and see if Fisher and Western or any of the other sponsors would like sleeve space on the shirts. Just a thought.


Jay


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Jay, I think that is a great idea. They are our sponsors of Plowsite, so why should we not include them? Doing so will show other people how much they really care to support us.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

How about, "THE BIGGEST GATHERING OF FLAKES ON THE INTERNET" ?  






Well. ok. Maybe that didn't come out right...


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by digger242j _
> *How about, "THE BIGGEST GATHERING OF FLAKES ON THE INTERNET" ?
> 
> Well. ok. Maybe that didn't come out right...
> ...


LMAO ...... I like that one


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

How about a Dodge on the front.It's got a red plow too Mike


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS..............
The shirts will be dark colors with white screen print......

As far as getting into multi color print....
then we are talking $$$$$.

I would like to keep the price as low as possible .

Some of the ideas are great tho !

But got to bust the MOVE as the BBQ is 19 days
away !!!!!!!!!!!! .............geo

Maybe a poll is necessary?


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

If you cant do it I could do it ill put the order in wednesday


I think that Birch or Oxford are better colors with black lettering personally. 


Im goin to work tomorrow to pick up the cd of snow plow clips.



Jay


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

More seriously, how about, "The internet's largest accumulation of snow management wisdom" ? (My wife thinks it's too wordy...)


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I took another look at my drawing, and I think that it looks more like a poster size because there are several different images clustered together. My new idea to have a Plowsite logo on the front right chest of the shirt, and my drawing on the back of shirt but without the Plowsite logo on it. Then perhaps we can put our sponsors logo under it or on the sleeves? 

Just an idea.....


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

JAY.......Dark colors are the best.......Light colors
get toasted too quick. Esp. wrenching on the
rig and stuff like that..............

Besides we are not fashion plates !

REAL MEN do not wear Mauve ! LOL !!!!!!

Still a week turn a round anyway and the 18th
is coming !


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

I'd take a sweatshirt and a couple T's (XXL)


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

To expand on digger242j post:

*"There's Snowflakes here, just Professionals"*


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

"I think that Birch or Oxford are better colors"

"REAL MEN do not wear Mauve ! LOL !!!!!!"

Thanks for the explanation sonjaab, I had no idea what he was talking about. Colors huh... interesting.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS........Time is SHORT !!!!!!!!!

So whats it gonna be ????????

I think Jays idea is cool.........
(they all are!)

How about a pu truck pushing snow
with PS logo on top and his saying underneath ?

The PS logo on the front on left side ?

........geo


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> ....his saying underneath


Which saying of his? Of all of Jay's, I prefer the "cutting edge" one.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Ok I have been tight with time due to classes. So I haven't gotten to go to work to get any clips for you sonjaab. I know that there is a outline of what looks like a early eighties Ford with a meyer/western style setup on it that looks good thats in many screen print books. I wont be able to see what else there is till Friday. If your screener cant find any good stock pics and you can wait till Friday I will get the CD and send you all the snow plows they have. Otherwise do Plow site logo on top with a truck pic in the middle and one of those sayings underneath and a left chest PS logo on the front.



Jay


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

JAY...........Thats the same pic the t shirt guy has.......

So I guess I will have to fly with that !
If I order today they will be ready by next wed. 15 th.
I want to leave for the BBQ on Friday.

I have so many requests for XXXLs . He has to
order more of them so I am cutting it close !

Not to mention the sweats...............geo


How about : "HOME OF THE SNOW PROS"
Under the pic of the truck plowing snow?


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Sonjaab,

I'll take one XXXL Sweat shirt and one XXL T-shirt. I will pick them up at the BBQ.

If I want any more, I will order direct from you later


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

I still think the tandem looks the best. Who cars how people own here owns one. Not everyone who wears a Harley or John Deere shirt own one. Just my 2cents


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Go with it guys. What saying is best??????


Lets make them look darn good too.


Jay


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Why not take a poll with a time limit - one poll for saying and one for picture?


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

What a democratic idea, a poll.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

WELL......Tomorrow is the deadline.........So I guess
I will flip the coin ! And put the order in tomorrow

I gotta go have my head drilled 
'Mon. am so I will be outta comission for the rest
of the week !

So just look for the guy with the shaved head
drooling on himself at the BBQ, take pity and
put extra $$ in the cup !!!!!! !

And toss me a hamburger and some Magic Salt
once in a while.............................geo

I will also have my famous Hannibal Hotel
Hangovers Installed and Serviced shirts too !
Also tourist info. and promo goodies for the
beautiful 1000 Islands NY...............


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

Have fun, need a few xxl's


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

SANTO........Yea real FUN ! As long as there is pretty nurses 
giving me a sponge bath and shots of morphene !

Hopefully I will stop in Philly at Ginos for a cheesesteak
"wit" and see my family...A side trip to AC for some 
blackjack would be cool too after the BBQ..........geo


----------



## Joel B. (Jun 3, 2002)

Why not just have a small Plowsite logo on the front left and a larger one across the back? Personally, I think the pictures of trucks plowing look kind of silly. A logo on the front and back looks simple, professional and clean.

JMO,

Joel B.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sonjaab _
> *SANTO........Yea real FUN ! As long as there is pretty nurses
> giving me a sponge bath and shots of morphene !
> 
> ...


if you come to philly ill be glad to buy the cheese steak

then will go to delilahpayup payup

cardoctor

look but dont touch


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I think Joel B. has a good idea. I like the truck and snowplow look alot too, but his idea does sound better and I think it would look more professional. PlowSite logo written somewhat small on the front left or right, whichever is the "proper" way and on the back samething with the logo, but much bigger, right in the center with a catchy caption underneath. I think that would look good, short and sweet. Mike


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*logo*

I think just the plowsite logo would look fine .


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I think George had to put the order in, my sentiments are in line with B White and Joel B. We will eventually have "Official " Plowsite apparel, here's the idea I posted earlier. Unfortunately I don't know how to make the text a bit larger.

Jay, you're good at this, how about my idea with the text filling underneath the whole length of the logo, about double the height it is now, using a Gothic font?


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

With wording spread out, different font.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Thanks, Rooster! The font can be played with a bit to find one most compatible, that's the idea.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Hows this????


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I like Rooster's with the one line better, it reads easier. Thanks!

Sean would have to make final decision on the "Official" shirts, but this gets my idea out.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

OK THEN>>>>>>>>>>

The shirt guy has the PS logo ready to go for the
front and back!

So I guess no pic of a plow truck huh?

Just the saying "home of the snow professionals"
under the PS logo on the back then huh?

Thats cool.................. geo

See ya at the BBQ..............Pray for SUN!

1st guy that brings me a cheesesteak from
Ginos in Philly "wit" gets a free T-shirt....................


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*sounds great*

I hope they will be available if I cant make it to the BBQ.


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

sonjaab,

I don't think I'm going to make the BBQ but if there are any available afterwards, please put me down for a t & sweatshirt,
xl should do it. 

If you ever make it back to philly I will not only get you your Ginos cheesesteak "wit", but will also put a "Tony Lukes Roast Pork Italian Rob (brocoli rob) offer on the table.  

Mark


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Hopefully yous have some left over.If so ill take a tee n sweatshirt,XL.HandyHaver your getting me hungry.


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

Has anyone consisered that it may not be wise to advertise this site to people who are not snow removal contractors?

Outsiders to this industry, even possibly potentail clients researching a bid may log on in the guise of contractor & glean information which may give them an edge. Others may simply be disgusted by the $$$ we occasionally discuss.

IMO any real professional will find this site easily through surfing or connections & the rest of the world should not be invited.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Take a re-read of the thread here, Toby, it was brought up.


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

I believe what was brought up was the money bags on the shirt.

I am talking about the entire concept.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

toby

dont mean to bust your chops 
however if your not comfortable
wearing it dont buy it

some of the hardcore plowsite residents

want to show pride in our site



cardoctor:salute:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Toby _
> *Has anyone consisered that it may not be wise to advertise this site to people who are not snow removal contractors?
> 
> Outsiders to this industry, even possibly potentail clients researching a bid may log on in the guise of contractor & glean information which may give them an edge. Others may simply be disgusted by the $$$ we occasionally discuss.
> ...


I don't see a problem with potential customers or competitors either one looking at this site and finding how I charge. I've shown on here several times how I structure my pricing. I've even discussed what I target for income. My customers surely know how much I'm charging them and it doesn't take a genius to figure out about how long it takes to plow thier property. They don't need this site to figure it out. As far as my competitors, I don't have a problem there either. I keep reading gripes about people who bid way too low. Well, this will often be the new and/or smaller operators who simply don't know what they could be charging. If they figured out they're way low, they'll bring thier bids up (they may still underbid you, but at least now it's healthy competition). I reckon they like making money, too.

How many times do you read posts about dumb people who are inconsiderate of the plow truck operator? Maybe they simply don't think. Isn't that what we're always wanting to do - educate the customer and other drivers?

Actually, I think this site might even cut down on the competition. I think if I'd been able to research the subject before I bought my plow, I might have been content to keep on paying the guy I had instead of figuring I could save a bunch of money doing it myself. Then, if I could have done some research on what it takes to go into business, I might have decided against that, too, instead of getting in deeper and deeper a little $$$ at a time.

But now that I've done it, I'm glad I did. It's just that if you look at it objectively, it's just not the wisest investment of nearly $30,000 I could have made.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

My mistake, Toby

Here's where your concerns are addressed.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Casey just doesn't want anybody he might know to find this site & see how a lot of members here have negatively commented about some of his posts. 

As has been stated before when this subject comes up, the general public & possibly your clients are reading this site. I have received calls looking for bids from people that found me here (as well as http://www.snowplowing-contractors.com ) One should post here just like they would talking to members of the general public while hanging out at the local gathering spot.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I just did an internet search using "snowplowing pittsburgh" as the search words. The 13th listing was a page from PlowSite. Just to make sure it wasn't a fluke, I changed it to "snowplowing canada". The 15th listing was a PlowSite page. (Actually, the page was 75's profile.) Chuck's site is always among the top several listings, and he has a link directly to PlowSite on it. Internet users looking for plowing information are going to find their way here anyway.

I second Cardoctor's comment, and add emphasis--"want to show pride in *our * site".


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Digger, I just searched for "snowplowing+peoria" the second listing was plowsite, what a small world! 

I like the tshirts, but Im not gonna make it to the BBQ, maybe some other time I'll be out east and I'll hit you up.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> what a small world


Small world? Nah. It's just a great big PLOWSITE.


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

LOGO here

"Where snow is always a/the topic"


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS.........PS T-shirts/sweats are ready.........Will have
them at the BBQ. Had to order extra XXLs. Must be
WE all eat good !

I hope everyone will be pleased with the PS logo and
saying on front and back...................

For everyone who can't make it I have most of your adds.
and will mail them as time allows.

I will be in Philly this coming week to meet up with you
Philly boyz that can't make it to the bbq! 
Will bring my own "9" for protection if we
meet in the wrong neighborhood!

BTW: The docs didn't shave my head yet, but I did get
some painful procedures and wicked pain killers !
Thanks to ALL who sent well wishes to me this week !

As the Grateful Dead sang: "If unable to dance, I WILL CRAWL"

See ya all there, I can smell the hamburgers and Magic Salt
now!......................geo


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

If possible I would be interested in one of each in XL.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I'll take a phattie size ( 3x) if you will ship it out, cant make the bbq this year


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I just put the cap back on my bottle of Rolaids.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by CT18fireman _
> *I just put the cap back on my bottle of Rolaids. *


heartburn?


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Nope. Something else spelled relief for me.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

F*******A*********R**********T**********S spells relief 



Jay


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HEY ALL>>>>>>>>>

Packed and ready to roll !
See ya all at the Best Inn Motel. Will be across
the street at Pizza Uno having a few cold ones !
Look for my bad boy black Chevy 2500 xcab with
a western push bar and NY plates !!!!!!!!!

Gotta stop by John Parkers place first and slip him
his PS shirts!

Pray for SUN Saturday !

YaALL have a safe trip down !.......................geo


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Shirts came out nice. George had no trouble moving them, and his Hannibal Hotel shirts.

Thanks George!

~Chuck


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

The shirts came out great George. Now us members who attended will be in PLOWSITE Style looking GQ when we go out plowing 



Jay


----------



## LandscapeEscape77 (Apr 13, 2003)

Hey Fellas

From what I have heard as well as the pics I have seen, it looks like the BBQ was a great hit. Sorry I could not attend, but it looked awesome from here!

On another note-
I have sent pm's to sonjaab about getting some ps shirt and sweatshirt sent to me (since I couldnt go to the bbq) and have not heard back. If their is anyone else that could help with sizes, pricing and shipping. Please send me a pm (user name: landscapeescape77) and let me know.

Thanks, THINK SNOW!


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Actually SonJaab was just about sold out of t-shirts and all out of sweatshirts when I last talked to him yesterday. Im not sure if he is going to be placing another order or not. If he does I have to get a sweatshirt since he had none left.



Jay


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I think it will be a little while before Sonjaab will be able to read anything!


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Mr. Pelican are you saying that he was drinking??  :  Na I dont believe it


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

probaly a mixture of drinking and prescription drugs
he looked like a hurtin cowboy yesterday


cardoctor


----------



## WOOFSPLOW (Sep 17, 2003)

*ANY SHIRTS/SWEATS LEFT??*

If any shirts are left let us know. Thanks


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

WOOLF... AND OTHERS.....I have a few 2xl t shirts left. 
Will arrange shipping when i get home this weekend ! 
Prob. 12 bucks for shirt and like 5 bucks shipping to
east coast ...10 bucks shipping to west coast ..
........geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

SHAWN !!!! HEY....I have your PS Ts and sweat ready to
send to ya !

Drop me a email at [email protected] with your sizes
and address!

Hope your xl or 2x tho!.......................geo

ROOSTER.......YOUR $500 cod shirts are in the mail !
LOL......................

Bad Marine !!!!!!


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

No problem Geo.

I only charge $2,000.00 for my signature, please send a money order for $1,500.00.

  

Rick


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Here's the back of a shirt. I put it over a chair to take the pic.

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

And the front, with the logo on the left side.

~Chuck


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*T shirt*

Here's Kayla modeling a T-Shirt


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Hahaha! That dog is so adorable! I love dogs, they are such good pets. Who is the female, the wife?  Mike :waving:


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Yes*

That is my wife , Patty .

Kayla is a 13 yr old long haired German Shepard


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS.............Hope you all enjoy your t-shirts/sweats !

For the fellas that wanted them mailed. I will contact
you as I have a few Ts only left all in xxl tho and send 
them out this week.

My little hit in the head and the doctor hospital scene
has left me Waaaay behind !

With Shawns permission again will have more made
up for next year or sooner !................geo

NOTE: any mods who didn't get their freebie.
Please send me a e-mail ASAP and will send ya 
one !


----------



## cnypropertysvcs (Sep 9, 2003)

Sonjaab-

Hope all is well with you after your 'bout with the doctors. If you have any T's or sweats left I would be interested in some- or a mug too. Where are you located? I'm near Central Square, we could meet up and have a cup of coffe sometime if you're interested. Are you by any chance looking for any subs still? I have a small wheelbase vehicle with a salter on the back so I can do some small work also. I'm almost full for the season, but I'm looking to pick up a little more work though. Drop me a line here, or pm me if your interested in meeting up and if you have any Plowsite T's, sweatshirts, or mugs left. 

BTW I talke an XL T or XXL sweat

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*the p/u with snow in jpeg, is the best*

can we have a price list when you have it?


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

BILL..........Hey Welcome to PS !!!!

I only have 6 t-shirts left all are xxl in dark
colors.............15 bucks mailed to you !

Sweats are sold out............

After my hospital gig this week if all goes well
and with Shawns permission I will have more 
made soon !

Scroll back thru this thread....The other Bill
posted pics of them.

Shoot me a e-mail [email protected]..........geo


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

if you happen to get anymore shirts in bigboys sizes e-mail me thanks need XXXL

[email protected]


----------

